# When can you feel kittens moving?



## Louise Marsh

Hi all, Just a simple question lol.

I am a first timer with my pregnant cat and was wondering at what stage you can normally feel the kittens moving? She is about 5 weeks gone.

Any idea?

Thank you


----------



## Taylorbaby

sometimes never as they are packed in so tight, for moving about sometimes ot until a few days before their born! all are different!

What breed have you got??


----------



## DiamondKitty

Hiya Louise,

My cat is approx 5 weeks pregnant too and I was wondering the same thing ... I keep watching her belly as she sleeps to see if I can see anything lol ... I am a first timer too and have found this forum excellent!

Good luck ... keep me updated with how you and mummy cat get on! 

xx


----------



## michelleandjohn

hi there

our cat just had her first litter, we could see and feel them moving about 2 weeks before they were born. she had five kittens and she didnt seem very big at all but could still feel them move. i was amazed by it spent loadsa time sat watching them kick and wriggle around! they would move every single day up until the day she gave birth.

good luck with your first litter!

Michelle, john and Luna


----------



## Louise Marsh

Taylorbaby said:


> sometimes never as they are packed in so tight, for moving about sometimes ot until a few days before their born! all are different!
> 
> What breed have you got??


Hi, sorry have been sooooo busy lately. I have since felt the kitties moving, she has about 3 weeks left and is a british shorthair tabby.


----------



## Louise Marsh

DiamondKitty said:


> Hiya Louise,
> 
> My cat is approx 5 weeks pregnant too and I was wondering the same thing ... I keep watching her belly as she sleeps to see if I can see anything lol ... I am a first timer too and have found this forum excellent!
> 
> Good luck ... keep me updated with how you and mummy cat get on!
> 
> xx


Hiya, maybe they will have them the same day, she is due on 4th June .

I will keep you informed and put some more pics up soon!

x


----------



## Taylorbaby

Louise Marsh said:


> Hi, sorry have been sooooo busy lately. I have since felt the kitties moving, she has about 3 weeks left and is a british shorthair tabby.


do you mean a pedigree british shorthair, or a moggie tabby cat?
EditP: kist looked at your picture,s both cats are 'domestic shorthairs' or moggies not ' british shorthairs' which is a pedigree breed of cat 

really? thats good, some of my litters I never feel them move as they are packed in so tight, but then sometimes they do summeraults, its very amazing to watch, I find it incrediable !


----------



## Louise Marsh

michelleandjohn said:


> hi there
> 
> our cat just had her first litter, we could see and feel them moving about 2 weeks before they were born. she had five kittens and she didnt seem very big at all but could still feel them move. i was amazed by it spent loadsa time sat watching them kick and wriggle around! they would move every single day up until the day she gave birth.
> 
> good luck with your first litter!
> 
> Michelle, john and Luna


Thank you  She is getting quite big now and they are on the move, felt really wierd like little snake slithering. I have built a playpen for them once they are old, its really cute lol. Have put some pics up!


----------



## Taylorbaby

Louise Marsh said:


> Thank you  She is getting quite big now and they are on the move, felt really wierd like little snake slithering. I have built a playpen for them once they are old, its really cute lol. Have put some pics up!


playpen... lol mine are up 6ft cat trees at 5weeks, you wont keep them in a play pen for long 
Can I ask why you bred her?


----------



## Louise Marsh

Taylorbaby said:


> do you mean a pedigree british shorthair, or a moggie tabby cat?
> EditP: kist looked at your picture,s both cats are 'domestic shorthairs' or moggies not ' british shorthairs' which is a pedigree breed of cat
> 
> really? thats good, some of my litters I never feel them move as they are packed in so tight, but then sometimes they do summeraults, its very amazing to watch, I find it incrediable !


She is a moggy tabby, I used to have a pedigree norweigen forest cat but gave him to my mum as he didn't get on with my other cats 

I was watching them move as she slept last night, when I finnaly moved it was 2:28am, I had been there for nearly 3 hours lol


----------



## Louise Marsh

Taylorbaby said:


> playpen... lol mine are up 6ft cat trees at 5weeks, you wont keep them in a play pen for long
> Can I ask why you bred her?


I can imagne they will escape very soon lol, I also have a disabled cat so he can use it afterwards lol.

As for the breeding, we had been kepping her in when she was in calling but my eldest has ADHD and didn't even remember I had said not to open the door. He just see her asking to go out and opened the door 

I already have 3 familys lined up, one whose eldery cat is not very well but the cat belongs to her 4 year old so she said if worst comes to worst she will have one. The others have been waiting since I first told them and are definates. My friend is a pedigree breeder in the area ( mainly persians ) but knows a few people that are after moggies.


----------



## DiamondKitty

Louise Marsh said:


> Hi, sorry have been sooooo busy lately. I have since felt the kitties moving, she has about 3 weeks left and is a british shorthair tabby.





Louise Marsh said:


> Hiya, maybe they will have them the same day, she is due on 4th June .
> 
> I will keep you informed and put some more pics up soon!
> 
> x


Oooh my girl is a British Shorthair too ... she is a Silver Tabby, trying to get photos off my OH laptop at the moment so I can put some pics on my profile lol

Yea I've started seeing and feeling them moving too! I am SO EXCITED! (nervous too, I am worrying about everything at the moment! lol) I first saw a little ripple on Thursday night, and now I have been watching her intently for hours and hours for the past couple of days lol its amazing to watch!

She is due on 1st June (give or take a few days) ... so we might be due date buddies lol 

Keep us update with your preparations ... I am so worried that I have/will forget something really important!  xx


----------



## DiamondKitty

Just out of curiosity, is there any way of telling how many kittens the queen might have without having an ultrasound scan?? It so close now I can't wait to find out how many babies there are, and how many boys and girls! Been trying to think of names already!! hehe


----------



## Shayden

DiamondKitty said:


> Oooh my girl is a British Shorthair too ... she is a Silver Tabby, trying to get photos off my OH laptop at the moment so I can put some pics on my profile lol
> 
> Yea I've started seeing and feeling them moving too! I am SO EXCITED! (nervous too, I am worrying about everything at the moment! lol) I first saw a little ripple on Thursday night, and now I have been watching her intently for hours and hours for the past couple of days lol its amazing to watch!
> 
> She is due on 1st June (give or take a few days) ... so we might be due date buddies lol
> 
> Keep us update with your preparations ... I am so worried that I have/will forget something really important!  xx


my kitties are due on the 31ST .... OH THE EXCITEMENT


----------



## Taylorbaby

DiamondKitty said:


> Just out of curiosity, is there any way of telling how many kittens the queen might have without having an ultrasound scan?? It so close now I can't wait to find out how many babies there are, and how many boys and girls! Been trying to think of names already!! hehe


no way of telling and scans arent accurate!!


----------



## Louise Marsh

Hiya, sorry all. My laptop ( craptop ) broke but I am back. There are gonna be so many kittens pics on here soon then 

I am having a guessing game with the family and I say mine is having 4 - 5 furbabies!

I will try to post a pic in a minute.


----------



## Louise Marsh

Hope this works


----------



## Taylorbaby

Louise Marsh said:


> Hope this works


shes very big, how long to go 5-6 i think


----------



## DiamondKitty

Taylorbaby said:


> no way of telling and scans arent accurate!!


Yea I heard that they aren't accurate because sometimes they might be hiding behind one another - and out vets wanted to charge about £80 for one!!  So I didn't bother, I thought I will just wait for the suprise! lol

Awwww Louise she is gorgeous! We're having a guessing game too ... I think she will probably have 3 - I don't think she is that big ... but then I've never had a pregnant cat before so have nothing to compare it too lol 

..xx..


----------



## Louise Marsh

Taylorbaby said:


> shes very big, how long to go 5-6 i think


 I got the date wrong! She has a week left. Will be due on 28th May not 4th June. Wow thought she had got big, also I have notice that her fur is coming away in big clumps. Now never had a preggy cat so is that normal? 
Glad I started to prepare as soon as I found out lol.


----------



## Louise Marsh

DiamondKitty said:


> Yea I heard that they aren't accurate because sometimes they might be hiding behind one another - and out vets wanted to charge about £80 for one!!  So I didn't bother, I thought I will just wait for the suprise! lol
> 
> Awwww Louise she is gorgeous! We're having a guessing game too ... I think she will probably have 3 - I don't think she is that big ... but then I've never had a pregnant cat before so have nothing to compare it too lol
> 
> ..xx..


I have never had a pregnant cat either but mine is very big, she looks like she has swollowed a bowling ball! lol I think i'm gonna be more scared and worried they she is when she goes into labour :huh:


----------



## Taylorbaby

Louise Marsh said:


> I can imagne they will escape very soon lol, I also have a disabled cat so he can use it afterwards lol.
> 
> As for the breeding, we had been kepping her in when she was in calling but my eldest has ADHD and didn't even remember I had said not to open the door. He just see her asking to go out and opened the door
> 
> I already have 3 familys lined up, one whose eldery cat is not very well but the cat belongs to her 4 year old so she said if worst comes to worst she will have one. The others have been waiting since I first told them and are definates. My friend is a pedigree breeder in the area ( mainly persians ) but knows a few people that are after moggies.


how old is she then?? as they can be neutered from as young as 12weeks old, so I hope that she isnt too young or mated on her first call  could cause alot of problems


----------



## Louise Marsh

Taylorbaby said:


> how old is she then?? as they can be neutered from as young as 12weeks old, so I hope that she isnt too young or mated on her first call  could cause alot of problems


It was her third call and she is 11months, I shall be getting her spayed as soon as she can be done


----------



## Taylorbaby

Louise Marsh said:


> It was her third call and she is 11months, I shall be getting her spayed as soon as she can be done


ahhh why wasnt she done before? or was it more that you wanted a litter?


----------



## Louise Marsh

Taylorbaby said:


> ahhh why wasnt she done before? or was it more that you wanted a litter?


Erm, my bad really. I should have done it :crying:
My male cat has been done so didn't really think about it. Was just keeping her in but my son let her out without thinking and that was it, I dont mind and am really looking forward to it now though


----------

